# Chief Engineer Davy Miller Denholms



## lapoolcan (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking for Davy Miller Cheng. Denholms Of Glasgow 1970s Norvegia Team


----------



## SteveRobbo (Feb 11, 2019)

Did you ever meet my cousin Gary Pearce ? I believe he worked for DENHOLM at some stage.... probably mid 70's


----------

